#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  "Мой Будда", выставка, Киев

## лесник

_"Мне видится, что сейчас в этом зияющем пространстве пустоты Будды гораздо больше, чем в те времена, когда там возвышалась его фигура"._

Выставка афганско-украинского художника Акбара Хурасани посящена изваяниям Будды в Афганистане, которые были разрушены таблибами.

до 11 мая
галерея Грифон
ул. Костельная, 6
270-7084
11:00 – 19:00, вых. пн

----------

